# Scrap yards / Car parts



## MirdifMellow (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi there,

Just wondering if anyone knows of a scrapyard in Dubai to get vehicle parts? We may be looking for some parts to rectify some damage in the near future.


----------



## fowologba (Jul 13, 2010)

Have you been able to find a scrap yard in Dubai ? I need the same information as i planing to explore auto/part business in Dubai.

I will appreciate your response.

Regards


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Most of the scrapyards are to be found in Sharjah.


----------

